
Shipyard activists take aim at Newsom over Camp Fire cleanup contract - masonic
http://www.sfexaminer.com/shipyard-activists-take-aim-newsom-camp-fire-cleanup-contract/
======
masonic
Importance:

"Hunters Point residents who claim to have suffered health impacts as a result
of the botched and allegedly fraudulent Hunters Point cleanup urged the
governor on Monday to rescind a contract that a state disaster agency awarded
to Tetra Tech, Inc. for the management of debris removal from Butte County in
the wake of the deadly Camp Fire.

“It is a slap in the face of the injuries that these people have been
suffering for years,” said Charles Bonner, an attorney who filed a class-
action lawsuit against the company on behalf of neighborhood residents last
May. “It is an insult.”

Tetra Tech, Inc. is the owner of Tetra Tech EC, Inc., which collected data
samples during the cleanup of the former military base that the federal
government has found to be largely unreliable. In 2017, two Tetra Tech
supervisors pleaded guilty to falsifying soil samples in federal court.

Last week, the U.S. Department of Justice sued Tetra Tech EC, alleging that
the fraud expanded beyond the two supervisors, into the upper management of
the company.

The Department of Resources Recycling and Recovery, also known as CalRecycle,
awarded the contract to Tetra Tech, Inc. through a competitive bidding process
that began last month. "

